# Which do I need to upgrade



## tdolowy (Mar 28, 2017)

Just bought a new cybertron so I could game better and im not very pleased about the gaming aspect.
it came with

Processor:
AMD A6-7400K Radeon R5, 6 Compute Cores 2C +4G (2 CPUs), ~3.5GHz

and

Graphics:
AMD Radeon(TM) R5 Graphics
AMD Radeon Graphics Processor (0x1315)

So I neither of these are that good and I have a $200 budget so what to you guys recommend I do to be able to game at 1080p (And record it good-quality) even if I have to turn the settings all the way down, do I upgrade the GPU or CPU and what one do you recommend? Thanks!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 28, 2017)

Hit up Cybertron Customer Service and see if you can send it back for a more powerful machine. If you tell them its not what you wanted or was expecting then they might want work with you to try make things right to keep you a happy customer.


----------



## tdolowy (Mar 28, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Hit up Cybertron Customer Service and see if you can send it back for a more powerful machine. If you tell them its not what you wanted or was expecting then they might want work with you to try make things right to keep you a happy customer.


Its been about a month since Ive had it so I will try and do that but I am 14 and im sure my mom would not be happy because she bought it for me and asked if I checked all the specs, which I did but didnt think anything of


----------



## JATownes (Mar 28, 2017)

For $200? RX480 and game all day at 1080p high/ultra.

Edit: what is the PSU rated? 

JAT


----------



## tdolowy (Mar 28, 2017)

JATownes said:


> For $200? RX480 and game all day at 1080p high/ultra.
> 
> Edit: what is the PSU rated?
> 
> JAT


CybertronPC 400W ATX12V PSU


----------



## SanityGaming (Mar 28, 2017)

From what I've seen in the comment im going to be truful ... you are fudged ..you've gone over 1 month so bye to that idea.  Next buy a amd 290x or something cheap like 480.

You'll also need a  600w psu that's not going to be cheap with the gpu.

Unless you got your own money to spend I don't think your mum will be happy to know you wasted her money on something you say you can't use to play games very well. This is a hard convo and theirs not much we can do to help you. You haven't told us if your mum will be happy to spend more money or not.

I doubt anyone here will give you a free gpu and free upgrades. I could be wrong.

3 things I see needing an upgrade. Psu, gpu, cpu.

You can't do anything with a 200$ budget you need a better Psu for a better gpu and a better cpu for recording while gaming..200-1000$ at least is needed. You may even need a better motherboard.. sorry but you may need a whole new computer

My best advice buy an xbox one or ps3 or ps4 with such a budget, unless you want to take a while upgrading everything yourself


----------



## tdolowy (Mar 28, 2017)

SanityGaming said:


> From what I've seen in the comment im going to be truful ... you are fudged ..you've gone over 1 month so bye to that idea.  Next buy a amd 290x or something cheap like 480.
> 
> You'll also need a  800w psu that's not going to be cheap with the gpu.
> 
> ...


well I found the Geforce 1050 ti will work with my current psu and is fairly good and I could get better cpu for pretty cheap


----------



## SanityGaming (Mar 28, 2017)

tdolowy said:


> well I found the Geforce 1050 ti will work with my current psu and is fairly good and I could get better cpu for pretty cheap


1050ti with a 400w Psu.  That''s pulling on strings but is it compatible with your motherboard is another question.

And cpu what cpu are you looking at.
You can only buy amd cpu Dont look at Intel as it won't work with your motherboard you have an and mothrrboard even then you have to see if the cpu will work with your motherboard you can't just buy stuff and slap it in


----------



## tdolowy (Mar 28, 2017)

SanityGaming said:


> 1050ti with a 400w Psu.  That''s pulling on strings but is it compatible with your motherboard is another question.
> 
> And cpu what cpu are you looking at.
> You can only buy amd cpu Dont look at Intel as it won't work with your motherboard you have an and mothrrboard even then you have to see if the cpu will work with your motherboard you can't just buy stuff and slap it in


*AMD FX-6350 Vishera 6-Core 3.9 GHz (4.2 GHz Turbo) Socket AM3+ 125W FD6350FRHKHBX Desktop Processor with AMD Wraith Cooler*

*just a little over my budget but should work*


----------



## tdolowy (Mar 28, 2017)

SanityGaming said:


> 1050ti with a 400w Psu.  That''s pulling on strings but is it compatible with your motherboard is another question.
> 
> And cpu what cpu are you looking at.
> You can only buy amd cpu Dont look at Intel as it won't work with your motherboard you have an and mothrrboard even then you have to see if the cpu will work with your motherboard you can't just buy stuff and slap it in


http://www.bestbuy.com/site/cybertr...ffcode=pg199211&ksdevice=c&lsft=ref:212,loc:2


----------



## SanityGaming (Mar 28, 2017)

tdolowy said:


> *AMD FX-6350 Vishera 6-Core 3.9 GHz (4.2 GHz Turbo) Socket AM3+ 125W FD6350FRHKHBX Desktop Processor with AMD Wraith Cooler*
> 
> *just a little over my budget but should work*


You'll need a better psu. 400w won't be enough in my eyes for a 300w gpu and this don't forget check if the cpu will work in your motherboard look up your motherboard on Google and see if the cpu will work


----------



## tdolowy (Mar 28, 2017)

SanityGaming said:


> You'll need a better psu. 400w won't be enough in my eyes for a 300w gpu and this don't forget check if the cpu will work in your motherboard look up your motherboard on Google and see if the cpu will work


MSI FM2+ (AMD A68H Chipset)

thats the motherboard(I think) not sure how to check for slots


----------



## tdolowy (Mar 28, 2017)

SanityGaming said:


> You'll need a better psu. 400w won't be enough in my eyes for a 300w gpu and this don't forget check if the cpu will work in your motherboard look up your motherboard on Google and see if the cpu will work



on the site for my exact computer

Number Of Internal 3.5" Bays
2
Number Of PCI Slots
1
Number Of PCI-E x1 Slots
1
Number Of PCI-E x16 Slots
1
Number Of PCI-E x2 Slots
0
Number Of PCI-E x4 Slots
0
Number Of PCI-E x8 Slots
0
Expansion Slots
3


----------



## SanityGaming (Mar 28, 2017)

If correct I just looked you need an am3+ motherboard for that cpu.  You only have a  fm2 you need a whole new pc pretty much. I could be wrong about that could and motherboard part but I don't think I'm wrong 95%  sorry dude. Look for an fm2 cpu
Told you almost 500-1000$  you pay less you nearly every time get less your case with the comouter here's what you'll need


Amd am3+ motherboard.
600w+ psu
1050gpu or better.
The cpu you found.


----------



## MrGenius (Mar 28, 2017)

A GTX 1050 Ti is only a 75W card. And a 300W PSU is what's recommended. So 400W should be fine.

There are much better FM2+ processors than what you have. The question is will your motherboard support them?

Here's a list to look at.
https://www.cpubenchmark.net/socketType.html#id16


----------



## SanityGaming (Mar 28, 2017)

MrGenius said:


> A GTX 1050 Ti is only a 75W card. And a 300W PSU is what's recommended. So 400W should be fine.
> 
> There are much better FM2+ processors than what you have. The question is will your mother board support them?


What this nice person said.

But if you do want a better cpu like the one you listed you need a whole bunch of stuff. Don't expect to do much gaming and recording at same time with even 30+fps


----------



## XiGMAKiD (Mar 28, 2017)

Can you tell us more about your PC spec? Install free program called Speccy from Piriform it will show you the detail of your PC


----------



## SanityGaming (Mar 28, 2017)

*AMD A10-7890K best fm2+ and best cpu you can use in your motherboard anything other then fm2+ you need a new motherboard*

*1050ti is a great budget gpu in your price but I'm sure Amd have better faster and cheaper I could be wrong.*

*400w recommended psu 600w for the sweet perfect spot*


----------



## tdolowy (Mar 28, 2017)

SanityGaming said:


> *AMD A10-7890K best fm2+ and best cpu you can use in your motherboard anything other then fm2+ you need a new motherboard*
> 
> *1050ti is a great budget gpu in your price but I'm sure Amd have better faster and cheaper I could be wrong.*
> 
> *400w recommended psu 600w for the sweet perfect spot*


is this good for a fm2?
AMD Athlon II X4 760K 3.8GHz Quad-Core Processor


----------



## tdolowy (Mar 28, 2017)

tdolowy said:


> is this good for a fm2?
> AMD Athlon II X4 760K 3.8GHz Quad-Core Processor


or 860k


----------



## tdolowy (Mar 28, 2017)

XiGMAKiD said:


> Can you tell us more about you PC spec? Install free program called Speccy from Piriform it will show you the detail of you PC


----------



## SanityGaming (Mar 28, 2017)

tdolowy said:


> is this good for a fm2?
> AMD Athlon II X4 760K 3.8GHz Quad-Core Processor


Just looked it up theirs a YouTube video someone played battlefield 4 with it so I'm guess so.

860 would be better. And again try looking at Amd gpu Amd are cheaper than nvidia may find a Amd gpu faster and better than a 1050 for half the cost ha


----------



## tdolowy (Mar 28, 2017)

SanityGaming said:


> Just looked it up theirs a YouTube video someone played battlefield 4 with it so I'm guess so


on another forum someone said to overclock my cpu and just get the 1050 ti and an ssd, yes or no?


----------



## SanityGaming (Mar 28, 2017)

tdolowy said:


> on another forum someone said to overclock my cpu and just get the 1050 ti and an ssd, yes or no?


Ssd is pointless you only have 200$ you said. Your hard drive is enough and Ssd won't have anything to do with this case not in fps or anything.. jus loading times.

If you don't care about recording to much we are done here buy a 1050tu your sorted.  Cpu upgrade if you want to do both with good fps


----------



## tdolowy (Mar 28, 2017)

SanityGaming said:


> Ssd is pointless you only have 200$ you said. Your hard drive is enough and Ssd won't have anything to do with this case not in fps or anything.. jus loading times.
> 
> If you don't care about recording to much we are done here buy a 1050tu your sorted.  Cpu upgrade if you want to do both with good fps


ok thanks so do you think I should go with the AMD Athlon II X4 760K 3.8GHz Quad-Core Processor and for gpu
is this better?:
RX 460 8GB 
or 
XFX Radeon Rx 460 Single Fan 4GB GDDR5 True OC 1220MHz Displayport HDMI DVI Graphics Cards RX-460P4SFG5


----------



## XiGMAKiD (Mar 28, 2017)

Looks like you're using MSI motherboard and already have the latest bios

My suggestion for the parts are AMD Athlon 860K and Zotac GTX1050 Mini


----------



## tdolowy (Mar 28, 2017)

SanityGaming said:


> Ssd is pointless you only have 200$ you said. Your hard drive is enough and Ssd won't have anything to do with this case not in fps or anything.. jus loading times.
> 
> If you don't care about recording to much we are done here buy a 1050tu your sorted.  Cpu upgrade if you want to do both with good fps


or
MSI Radeon RX 460 (ecx-NewB-US-9B-14-137-089) 2048MB


----------



## tdolowy (Mar 28, 2017)

XiGMAKiD said:


> Looks like you're using MSI motherboard and already have the latest bios
> 
> My suggestion for the parts is AMD Athlon 860K and Zotac GTX1050 Mini


ok thank you will look!


----------



## tdolowy (Mar 28, 2017)

XiGMAKiD said:


> Looks like you're using MSI motherboard and already have the latest bios
> 
> My suggestion for the parts is AMD Athlon 860K and Zotac GTX1050 Mini


will I be able to record and/or play at at least low settings 1080?


----------



## XiGMAKiD (Mar 28, 2017)

Most likely yes


----------



## tdolowy (Mar 28, 2017)

XiGMAKiD said:


> Most likely yes


sweet thank you I will most likely go with this if I get a few other people to agree this is the best option


----------



## tdolowy (Mar 28, 2017)

XiGMAKiD said:


> Most likely yes


Is this better than the other?
AMD Athlon II X4 760K 3.8GHz Quad-Core Processor


----------



## XiGMAKiD (Mar 28, 2017)

No


----------



## tdolowy (Mar 28, 2017)

XiGMAKiD said:


> No


ok thanks


----------



## tdolowy (Mar 28, 2017)

XiGMAKiD said:


> No


AMD Athlon II X4 860K 3.7 GHz Quad-Core Processor - 4 MB - Socket FM2+ - Retail
do you recommend this one? ^


----------



## XiGMAKiD (Mar 28, 2017)

Yes


----------



## tdolowy (Mar 28, 2017)

XiGMAKiD said:


> Yes


now it comes down to
*ZOTAC GeForce GTX 1050 Mini*
*or*
*MSI GeForce GTX 1050 Ti DirectX 12 GTX 1050 Ti 4G OC 4GB 128-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready Video Card
*


----------



## XiGMAKiD (Mar 28, 2017)

If your budget allows it then go for the GTX 1050 Ti


----------



## tdolowy (Mar 28, 2017)

XiGMAKiD said:


> If your budget allows it then go for the GTX 1050 Ti


ill just break 205 but ill handle the extra $5


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 28, 2017)

SanityGaming said:


> 1050ti with a 400w Psu.  That''s pulling on strings but is it compatible with your motherboard is another question.
> 
> And cpu what cpu are you looking at.
> You can only buy amd cpu Dont look at Intel as it won't work with your motherboard you have an and mothrrboard even then you have to see if the cpu will work with your motherboard you can't just buy stuff and slap it in



Jesus.

400w and 1050ti isnt pulling strings at all. Peak gaming power consumption 75w according to TPU review of the MSI Gaming X card. 400w psu is perfectly capable.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 28, 2017)

tdolowy said:


> ill just break 205 but ill handle the extra $5



You should be happy with the 860k and 1050ti.


----------



## tdolowy (Mar 28, 2017)

Thanks everyone for their help i think ill go with the 860k and 1050ti


----------



## Toothless (Mar 28, 2017)

I'm going to chip in and say the RX460 isn't a bad buy. A friend is using one and I got to play around with it, and that sucker can actually do some decent 1080p gaming.

Just my two cents.


----------



## tdolowy (Mar 28, 2017)

Toothless said:


> I'm going to chip in and say the RX460 isn't a bad buy. A friend is using one and I got to play around with it, and that sucker can actually do some decent 1080p gaming.
> 
> Just my two cents.


Sounds great but my mother board doesn't take it :/ thanks though!


----------



## basco (Mar 28, 2017)

normally there should be no limitations to which graphicard you want to use. hope someone from Tpu can support my saying
i only no from combatibility probs with oem motherboards but this is no oem.

if you can first look if your power supply has a 6 or 8 pin cable for graphiccards?
like this:
https://s14-eu5.ixquick.com/cgi-bin..._pcie.jpg&sp=8119392759c7bb6110d43d282a5a8d9d


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 28, 2017)

SanityGaming said:


> If correct I just looked you need an am3+ motherboard for that cpu.  You only have a  fm2 you need a whole new pc pretty much. I could be wrong about that could and motherboard part but I don't think I'm wrong 95%  sorry dude. Look for an fm2 cpu
> Told you almost 500-1000$  you pay less you nearly every time get less your case with the comouter here's what you'll need
> 
> 
> ...


Stop dishing out crap!!! 800w for a 290x or 600w for a 1050ti??? In what universe, you obviously don't know what you're talking about so please stop with the misinformation!

Op grab a dedicated GPU without pcie connector and you'll see a big improvement over the integrated GPU on your apu, you'll still probably have a CPU bottleneck to some extent but it's not like you will be dropping in a gtx 1070 so it won't be that severe, then upgrade the CPU to an a10 when you have the extra cash.


----------



## SanityGaming (Mar 28, 2017)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Stop dishing out crap!!! 800w for a 290x or 600w for a 1050ti??? In what universe, you obviously don't know what you're talking about so please stop with the misinformation!
> 
> Op grab a dedicated GPU without pcie connector and you'll see a big improvement over the integrated GPU on your apu, you'll still probably have a CPU bottleneck to some extent but it's not like you will be dropping in a gtx 1070 so it won't be that severe, then upgrade the CPU to an a10 when you have the extra cash.



First you have yet but once mentioned how this will effect his main directive please explain how he will record at 60fps with such a cpu and gpu at 1080 I was mentioning both you mentioned so far as I can see your priamily aiming at gpu.

Sorry that I was trying to help out in all 3 areas

Where did I mention  on 800w for an 290x.

Go buy a multilayer game then try such stuff on multi at 1080 with playable fps pet alone 780p


----------



## Flow (Mar 28, 2017)

Yeps, get that 1050ti and see if you can up the cpu a bit also.
In any case op, you're already learning from this so in future you wont buy the wrong or slow components. So that's a plus.
We've all experienced this in some form in the past. Buying a tv which looked bigger in the store, a hifi set which didn't sounded as loud as expected, pc parts which were the wrong upgrade in seeing improvements etc etc.


----------



## SanityGaming (Mar 28, 2017)

Flow said:


> Yeps, get that 1050ti and see if you can up the cpu a bit also.
> In any case op, you're already learning from this so in future you wont buy the wrong or slow components. So that's a plus.
> We've all experienced this in some form in the past. Buying a tv which looked bigger in the store, a hifi set which didn't sounded as loud as expected, pc parts which were the wrong upgrade in seeing improvements etc etc.


Basically what I said all this time buy the a10 or a great cpu for the fm2 then 1050ti/amd equivalent if better and cheaper.

Everyone learns from there mistakes.
Everyone learns something new everyday.


MxPhenom 216 said:


> Jesus.
> 
> 400w and 1050ti isnt pulling strings at all. Peak gaming power consumption 75w according to TPU review of the MSI Gaming X card. 400w psu is perfectly capable.


He wants to record and play would need a better cpu then he already had and gpu. And if it gets overclocked that's more watsz my assumption is it be almost as good and to the guy above I never said buy a better gpu I said if really want the sweetspot. Once again I guess it's how I written it.
But if he goes amd gpu again if somethings better than a 1050ti he may need a better pau especially as amd gpus use more power


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 28, 2017)

1. Speak to your Mum.
2. Contact the supplier
3 Come back and tell us what they both said.

Telling your Mother what you are doing is the important bit......she may have a few questions to ask here too.


----------



## SanityGaming (Mar 28, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> 1. Speak to your Mum.
> 2. Contact the supplier
> 3 Come back and tell us what they both said.
> 
> Telling your Mother what you are doing is the important bit......she may have a few questions to ask here too.


Best advice, capslock is a great guy to listen to this amazing gentlman helped me out.

Though he told his mum he checked per purchasing, that it was fine hate to know what the mum would say.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 28, 2017)

SanityGaming said:


> From what I've seen in the comment im going to be truful ... you are fudged ..you've gone over 1 month so bye to that idea.  Next buy a amd 290x or something cheap like 480.
> 
> You'll also need a  800w psu that's not going to be cheap with the gpu.
> 
> ...



800w and 290x.....

Your words not mine, regardless of him wanting to stream or not he's 14 and can only afford $200 so you telling him to go replace CPU motherboard, PSU and buy a high end GPU is misinformation, he's likely aware he will have to run medium settings in some games but if this is all you rig can muster then people are happy with that, not everyone has to run ultra settings with tons of aa at a constant 60fps to have enjoyable gameplay!


----------



## SanityGaming (Mar 28, 2017)

NdMk2o1o said:


> 800w and 290x.....
> 
> Your words not mine, regardless of him wanting to stream or not he's 14 and can only afford $200 so you telling him to go replace CPU motherboard, PSU and buy a high end GPU is misinformation, he's likely aware he will have to run medium settings in some games but if this is all you rig can muster then people are happy with that, not everyone has to run ultra settings with tons of aa at a constant 60fps to have enjoyable gameplay!


My wording isn't the best nor I my English.

I also said he'd have to possibly replace the motherboard if he wanted a better range of cpu .

Did you check my further comments or just 1. I even went on to state the best stuff in his range 400w psu 1050ti and maybe an a10 cpu or what ever better or can be affordable.

Also I'm trying as stated to come up with best solution for recording and playing. Recording will demolish performance if playing multi.
Edit: so I did put 800w I meant 600 lol I'm acruelly going over comments now trying to correct parts of my English or phones autocorrect.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 28, 2017)

On a side note -- I hope you made good use of mothersday to butter her up before dropping the bad news


----------



## SanityGaming (Mar 28, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> On a side note -- I hope you made good use of mothersday to butter her up before dropping the bad news


^ ha,


----------



## tdolowy (Mar 28, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> On a side note -- I hope you made good use of mothersday to butter her up before dropping the bad news


Haha I'm sure she will understand she works with computers herself


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 28, 2017)

SanityGaming said:


> Basically what I said all this time buy the a10 or a great cpu for the fm2 then 1050ti/amd equivalent if better and cheaper.
> 
> Everyone learns from there mistakes.
> Everyone learns something new everyday.
> ...



He already decided on the 860k and 1050ti. That will be fine for him without changing PSU and should be a night and day difference at 1080p. He may not get 60fps in every game at max settings, but he didnt mention if that is actually a requirement.


----------



## tdolowy (Mar 28, 2017)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> He already decided on the 860k and 1050ti. That will be fine for him without changing PSU and should be a night and day difference at 1080p. He may not get 60fps in every game at max settings, but he didnt mention if that is actually a requirement.


I would be happy with running 1080p lowest settings and 30+ fps


----------



## jormungand (Mar 28, 2017)

SanityGaming this is the second thread where you recommend a r290x (old'hot) over the new options on gpus we have already on the market and misinform people giving some weird advises with no base, ( ssd not for gaming)
Plz start reading a little more on based reviews and dont drop more misinformation to people that are trying to get the best for their money.
Atm dont know if youre trolling or just complete miss informed



 


great choice


----------



## tdolowy (Mar 28, 2017)

jormungand said:


> SanityGaming this is the second thread where you recommend a r290x (old'hot) over the new options on gpus we have already on the market and misinform people giving some weird advises with no base, ( ssd not for gaming)
> Plz start reading a little more on based reviews and dont drop more misinformation to people that are trying to get the best for their money.
> Atm dont know if youre trolling or just complete miss informed
> 
> ...


Went with the
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...OT5RbDuGnnGVkVMo1477dxoCIjDw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds

and the

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...0cykccUmvLUlJjcMRZ5ocRoCWZfw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds

made sure it fit with my motherboard so is it a good choice?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 29, 2017)

tdolowy said:


> Went with the
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...OT5RbDuGnnGVkVMo1477dxoCIjDw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> and the
> ...



perfect choices. Once you get the parts, let us know how the performance is. That 860k should be pretty sweet.


----------



## jormungand (Mar 29, 2017)

i found this for you, maybe can help you anyway at the end is your decision, that way youll be happy with your final buy.









..and for what im reading on the reviews on newegg( even though is not a reliable feedback 100%) everyone gives 5 eggs to that card


----------



## tdolowy (Mar 29, 2017)

thanks for everyones help ive learned so much!


----------



## jormungand (Mar 29, 2017)

tdolowy said:


> thanks for everyones help ive learned so much!


good luck and post your build & performance if you can .


----------



## tdolowy (Mar 29, 2017)

jormungand said:


> good luck and post your build & performance if you can .


will do!


----------

